# Tausendblatt's Fantastic 10 gallon all green 'scape.



## Tausendblatt (Sep 16, 2009)

The stars within the haze


















Proof that callitriche is present

Another spectacular layout by international aquascaper Tausendblatt. The use of a cloud of floating lemna tresulca represents the chaos that is fueling the world below. The cluster somewhat resembles a starry night against the black background. Limnophila sessiliflora is used in abundance, and it's soft light green texture forms a mound of tranquility. Egeria najas is used on the right as a darker accent. Driftwood was placed to demonstrate the curvature and expert trimming practices of the aquascape.

Callitriche was allowed to reach the surface in order to create the illusion of hanging vines.

Tank could use another month of growing in order for the foreground, callitriche and egeria najas to fill in better. Perhaps within a week the air hose in the back will be shrouded in growth.

Flame tetras were used to add a splash of color. They stand out among the fronds of the limnophila forest. Native plants were originally used. Limnophila was added, and it outcompeted the other species. Java fern is used to contrast the leaves of other species.

Maintenance: Limnophilla and egeria najas are removed by the bucketfull every couple weeks. Willow moss is trimmed back every so often. Callitriche and Lemna leaves tend to get long strands of hair algae on them. This algae is easily removed. Limnophilla grows twice as fast as any other plant in the tank. Dosing includes N-P-K-Fe and traces. CO2 is DIY.

Flora:

Callitriche verna
Limnophila sessiliflora
Egeria najas
Stuckenia pectinatus
Potamogeton perfoliatus
Eleocharis acicularis
Lemna trisulca
myriophyllum verticallatum
Fontinalis antiprecya

Fauna
Flame tetra
SNAILS!
Ghost shrimp

This tank will be updated with the best picture I can get before the end of teh contest!


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Looking good there, improve you planting using basic small to medium to tall planting changes any planted tank so much.
Keep up the good work.
Originality 2
Cleanliness 3
Composition 1
Difficulty 1


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

A good start, room for improvement in aquascape.

Originality 2
Cleanliness 4
Composition 1
Difficulty 2


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Originality 2
Cleanliness 1
Composition 2
Difficulty 2


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Total Score

Originality - 6
Cleanliness - 8
Composition -4
Difficulty - 5

Total - 23


----------



## Tausendblatt (Sep 16, 2009)

Er... wait, that's out of 25?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I believe the total possible points was 300


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Yep, bigstick is right. 25 points per category x 4 categories x 3 judges = 300 points possible.

By the way, how did you ID your Callitriche verna? I just got a photo from a friend who found a plant and I called it Callitriche heterophylla (common around here). Is C. verna common where you are?


----------



## Tausendblatt (Sep 16, 2009)

I am not entirely sure of the species of callitriche, but I am pretty sure C. heterophylla has narrower leaves near the bottom, but C. verna has spoon shaped leaves.

There is a lot of callitriche plants in my area. I think there are 3 or less species. Probably 2, but maybe only 1.



davemonkey said:


> Total Score
> 
> Originality - 6
> Cleanliness - 8
> ...


I was saying each person could have given 25 in each category. And I was thinking "oh dear..." when I saw the total... 1 seems a little cruel out of 25. Initially, I thought I would be able to edit in my progress...


----------

